

Its been 20 years since I used a Mac - g-garron
http://www.tyleringram.com/blog/its-been-20-years-since

======
mmphosis
Affordability? I read this as twenty years ago it was much easier for people
in the prior generation to pay $3200 (1993 dollars) vs. some today paying
$1249 (today's dollar.)

"I finally was able to buy a Mac, a Macbook Air and I love it!"

    
    
                      Macintosh LCIII  Macbook Air 13.3″
        Release Year  1993             2011
        Price         $3200*           $1249
    

* – Approximately what our parents paid for the whole setup we had for our LCIII (computer, monitor etc)

"There is so much to talk about and all the little things I am enjoying about
finally being able to afford a Mac."

